
Hyper.sh – Effortless Docker Hosting - rocky1138
https://hyper.sh/
======
e12e
Congratulations on launching/going public! I remember seeing your
hypervisor/container tech a while back, and it's nice to see a service based
around it.

A couple of thoughts:

1) Your quickstart ends with a command to remove the test container, but
leaves other resources, like the pulled image, billed at 10 cents/started GB
intact. That's probably going to surprise some people that start to play with
your free credits, and then maybe end up eating that/getting a (small) bill at
some point due to dangling images.

Might want to add a "hyper rmi nginx" on the end, along with commands to
remove the shared volume?

2) The binary for Linux seems to work fine under "bash/Linux subsystem for
windows" on windows 10.

3) Inbound bandwidth on the smallest images are abysmal - I didn't test bigger
ones, so I'm not sure if are just those that are oversold/under-provisioned. I
got 2-300 Kbps from Ubuntu mirrors and
[http://speed.hetzner.de/1GB.bin](http://speed.hetzner.de/1GB.bin) on a fresh
Ubuntu container -- while from my small vps on Leasweb[1] I got a solid 10
MB/s (basically 1 Gbps).

Granted the small VPS is almost 5 Euros a month - but that includes an IP -
and drops with a longer term commitment (again apples to oranges, I know --
the whole point of containers on demand is that they are, well, on demand).

And Leasweb is pretty close to Hetzner - but still, at least breaking a solid
1MB/s should be an absolute minimum.

[1] [https://www.leaseweb.com/cloud/public/virtual-
server](https://www.leaseweb.com/cloud/public/virtual-server)

~~~
mchristen
10MB/s is closer to 100Mbps not 1Gbps.

~~~
e12e
Yes, of course, you're right. I'll have to check if that old vm maybe has a
100mbps uplink - or if hetzner have started limiting the speed test.

The main point that the hyper.sh inbound bandwidth is abyssimal still stands.

~~~
scprodigy
Did you try the test with a FIP?

~~~
e12e
A what? :)

~~~
mrmrcoleman
:-)

A Floating IP:
[https://docs.hyper.sh/Feature/network/fip.html](https://docs.hyper.sh/Feature/network/fip.html)

~~~
e12e
Ah, no I did not. I suppose it's possible that nat-ing to an internal ip is
more contested than routing/nat-ing to a floating ip.

------
gnepzhao
Hey all, founder is here. I'd like to thank you for your votes here. Really
appreciate!

Also, I just want to share our public roadmap:
[https://trello.com/b/7fEwaPRd/roadmap](https://trello.com/b/7fEwaPRd/roadmap).
Feel free to comment. It actually helps a lot for us to prioritize. Thanks!

~~~
jdc0589
> serverless cron.

damn, thank you. Anywhere I can see implementation details? Are you rolling
your own system from the ground up, or using something like dkron
([http://dkron.io/](http://dkron.io/)) behind the scenes?

~~~
Vekz
if you're interested in serverless cron you can use AWS lambda for the same
experience

~~~
samstave
Is there a write up on howto use lambda for this? I've been wanting serverless
crown for ages and I feel like an idiot for not thinking of lambda for this...
this should be promoted (if it isn't) - but I'm an example learner... point me
please?

~~~
webo
Don't have an example, but I have set up a few "serverless" cron jobs:

1) Create a Lambda function

2) Trigger it using CloudWatch Events. You can set up cron like rules and AWS
will trigger them for you.

------
agentgt
Google Cloud is not far from this. Basically instead of "hyper" you are typing
"gcloud".

Google Cloud is far more complicated but its tools so far are pretty good.

I couldn't find how you do custom networks with Hyper. Also as a Java +
Postgres shop 16 Gigs memory (L3) is just not enough.

Per second also seems overkill. Google Cloud has per minute. It doesn't seem
to make sense for "effortless". If you are that interested in saving money
like that (ie margins) it seems you wouldn't be using a heroku like PaaS?

For me easy deployment is a small part of the story for a compelling PaaS.
What I want is really easy metrics, monitoring, notification, aggregated log
searching, load balancing, status pages, elastic stuff, etc. Many cloud
providers provide this stuff but it is often disparate costly
addons/partners/integrations that are still not terrible easy to work with.

IMO it is actually harder to get all the diagnostic cloud stuff vs the build +
deployment pipeline.

EDIT:

As mentioned in another comment my company tried to use Docker but it would
take to long to make Docker images so we just prefer VMs. That is it seems
with something like Hyper you save on deployment times but your build times
get worse (unless I'm missing some recent magic that you can do with docker
now).

EDIT again:

We didn't have Docker cache (because of some issues) so please ignore my slow
docker build time comments. Apologies.

~~~
arcticfox
How long does it take to launch an instance using gcloud docker run?

We tried Joyent Triton, which is almost identical to Hyper, but among other
big problems it took a LONG time to launch containers. Minutes.

~~~
zxv
What underlying filesystem does Hyper use?

I ask because, on Triton, cloning a ZFS dataset should be very fast, because
it is a zero copy operation. It basically consists of copying the metadata for
the data set attributes and root directory. So in principle, Triton could
perform competitively.

~~~
scprodigy
In my experience, it takes 1min to launch a container in Triton, but 5-10s in
Hyper.

------
STRML
Surprised not to see much comparison to Joyent Triton on here.

We evaluated Triton, and while we encountered a depressing number of show-
stopping bugs doing really basic things in the first week (like any container
that installs `curl` failing due to a utf-8 character in the default ca set),
it was pretty cool to use the native docker CLI to provision nodes. Local ==
remote on Triton.

Triton runs on top of SmartOS inside Zones. To me, this is the only setup I'd
actually trust for production. The security story is a whole lot of hand-
waving on Linux. What does Hyper run on top of?

Unfortunately for Triton, it does take as long as a minute to provision and
the cost is 2x Hyper's for equivalent hardware. I haven't done CPU benchmarks
on Hyper yet but the CPUs were anemic on Triton. The I/O perf was
unbelievable, though, due to local SSDs and no virtualization layer.

Will keep an eye on this at least for dev and CI. Good luck!

~~~
doublerebel
Security concerns are what keep me on Triton/SmartOS. Not to mention security
is much easier to manage, having been built into the subsystem from the origin
of the OS.

FWIW scaling an existing Triton instance is nearly immediate, so my practice
is to have a couple smaller containers with my running apps that I can scale
up rather than having to deploy in order to start scaling. Then depending on
the load I can add more instances after that. Different use case than AWS
Lambda-style scaling, but works for 99% of the real world cases I've
encountered.

I find the CPU is better than AWS instances, but can be a little bursty due to
the way SmartOS shares resources between tenants.

------
neocodesoftware
10 minute review - i run phantomas for testing sites - specifically
unfall24/phantomas

docker run --rm unfall24/phantomas [http://xxxx](http://xxxx)

FAILS on hyper.sh GOOD on sdc-docker

conclusion triton works

~~~
scprodigy
How long does it take launch it on triton?

------
ohstopitu
This has a chance to do to Docker (quick painless docker containers hosting)
what Digital Ocean did to VM hosting (quick, painless VMs in the cloud).

This will definitely be my go-to hosting for personal side projects.

I wonder if the major cloud providers will have something similar (both Azure
and AWS seem to spin up VMs on which they run the containers - but you do get
charged for the VMs as well)

------
beneills
I'm trying this out by deploying my website (static files generated from
Jekyll source and served, all in a Docker image).

I've written the following instructions for updating the site (build new
image, push to Docker Hub, pull into hyper.sh, stop previous container, run
new one, attach floating IP). Does it seem reasonable?

    
    
        HYPER_IP=209.177.92.197
        LATEST_HASH=$(git log -1 --pretty=format:%h)
        IMAGE_NAME=beneills/website:$LATEST_HASH
    
        docker build -t $IMAGE_NAME .
        docker push $IMAGE_NAME
    
        hyper pull $IMAGE_NAME
        hyper run -d -p 80 --name website $IMAGE_NAME
        EXISTING_CONTAINER=$(hyper ps --filter name=website --quiet)
        hyper stop $EXISTING_CONTAINER
        hyper rm $EXISTING_CONTAINER
        hyper run --size=s1 -d -p 80 --name website
        beneills/website:2994001
        hyper fip attach $HYPER_IP website

~~~
TheDong
> LATEST_HASH=$(git log -1 --pretty=format:%h)

LATEST_HASH=$(git rev-parse --short HEAD)

is the more normal way to do that.

It also looks like you'll have downtime due to deleting then running. Eww.

------
stu2010
"All our servers are built on powerful Octo-Core machines" pretty much
guarantees they're using some cheaper than E5 Xeons to save money, I'm
wondering if it's something in the Xeon-D line. Has anyone specifically
characterized what they're using? Could be Xeon D-1540s or similar, or they
could also be selling 4-core hyperthreaded E3 Xeons as "8 core".

~~~
joecot
Edit: I went ahead and signed up for an account and made a container. The
floating IP for the container appears to be an LA IP address. Their host
appears to be ZenLayer, a Chinese hosting company that can apparently do co-
location in LA, so while the IPs geolocate to China, it's possible they are
indeed hosting in LA. The CPU is a E5-2630 v4.

Original: I'm pretty sure they're entirely hosted on AWS. Given that they say
they're hosted in Los Angeles, I think they mean us-west-1.

Their API uses an AWS address as their endpoint, their authentication is just
a veneer over AWS's authentication (including basically find and replacing
header variables). They previously had docs that showed how to add floating
IPs to the containers, and all the IPs were AWS Elastic IPs.

I'm pretty sure the docs specifically stated they were on AWS last time Hyper
came up [1] (Hyper.sh had linked off the Hyper article), but now when I look
it's not there. So either in a few days they've moved their infrastructure off
AWS and just left their API up there (and are doing some crazy stuff to
redirect elastic IPs), or they moved everything but their API off Amazon a
while ago and hadn't updated their docs, or they've decided to make the fact
they're on AWS less visible, while they're competing with Amazon's own
container service. I have the feeling it's option #3.

To answer your question though, I think they're using M4 AWS instances [2], so
Xeon E5-2686 Broadwell or Xeon E5-2676 Haswell. Probably the m4.10xlarge,
since they talk about the 10 GB networking the containers use.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12873089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12873089)
2\. [https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-
types/#m4](https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/#m4)

~~~
djsumdog
I have a feeling a huge chunk of the projects we see here are run on AWS.
Duckduckgo runs on AWS. For getting things started quickly at a low initial
cost, it's usually more viable to use a hosted solution (AWS, RackSpace,
Digital Ocean, etc.)

However once you get big enough, the cost savings usually start falling the
other way. Several companies I've been at have moved from using hosting to
running their own boxes, either co-located or in their own data center (the
CTO like to call this, "moving to our own private cloud" or some other
marketing bullshit). Even then, careful decisions are made on to what to host
locally and what to keep on a managed service due to cost.

~~~
joecot
Having this on AWS is perfectly fine. I even think it's viable to look at
Hyper.sh as an alternative to Elastic Container Service, even though both are
being hosted on AWS. But if it's hosted on AWS, it's important that people
actually know that. If someone wants to build a highly reliable system, and
they pick 2 resources -- let's say Hyper.sh and AWS ECS as the most likely
candidates for that -- it's pretty important for the customer to know that
both resources they're relying on are on the same service, and even possibly
in the exact same data center, as that affects how effective their redundancy
actually is.

~~~
IanCal
As another side of the same point, hyper on AWS shifts the balance of costs
for me as if I want to store my data in S3 it changes whether or not I've got
to pay for network egress.

------
btgeekboy
Building a cloud from the ground up is no small task, even more so when you
build it on your own hardware, and your own virtualization technology.

Any idea who these people are / this company is? Seems to have come out of
virtually nowhere.

~~~
ravenstine
Looks an awful lot like Heroku.

~~~
mrmrcoleman
Heroku docker support is still in beta:
[https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/container-registry-
and...](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/container-registry-and-runtime)

Outside of that you're limited to specific stacks.

~~~
jbyrum
Actually, you're not limited to specific stacks on Heroku. There are a number
of options.

You can use our officially supported languages:
[https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/buildpacks#officially-...](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/buildpacks#officially-
supported-buildpacks)

You can create a Docker image and deploy it via our container registry:
[https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/container-registry-
and...](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/container-registry-and-runtime)

You can create your own buildpack:
[https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/buildpacks#creating-a-...](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/buildpacks#creating-
a-buildpack)

Or use a buildpack created by the community:
[https://elements.heroku.com/buildpacks](https://elements.heroku.com/buildpacks)

~~~
mrmrcoleman
Hey jbryum, thanks for clarifying.

------
octref
Confusingly, zeit also has a terminal named hyper[0], despite not having the
.sh TLD.

[https://hyper.is](https://hyper.is)

~~~
ohstopitu
For a second, I thought it was by the same company
([https://zeit.co/](https://zeit.co/)) as they too have a cloud service of
sorts (for nodeJS apps I believe)

------
cies
Funny to see Deis is not mentioned here. It runs on top of Kubernetes and
seems to deliver quite a similar experience to Hyper. Compared to Hyper, Deis
seems a bit more towards the Heroku style of doing things, which is not a bad
thing at all. And the Deis team came up with Helm which is an amazing way to
deploy whole sets of containers as if your are installing packages with a
package manager.

~~~
hackerboos
I haven't used Deis but I have used Dokku and Flynn.

I found both easy to get started with. Flynn works well with DO and AWS
although I couldn't get it to work with any third-party hosts (ssh auth
issues).

Took me about an hour to setup 3 load balanced nodes and deploy their test go
app which writes to Postgres.

There are issues with Flynn though:

\- Missing Dokku's rich plugin support (Let's Encrypt is a breeze on Dokku)

\- Log shipping

\- Docs need work. I had to dive into the issues to figure out how to setup
the custom domain names

\- The HA is a bit murky. I downed two of my three nodes and the cluster
collapsed. Since Flynn runs on one machine I expected it to work

I personally think there is a big gap in the market for a company that can
provides a thin layer on top of the various IaaS providers to create the ease
of Heroku with lower costs.

~~~
ekimekim
> The HA is a bit murky. I downed two of my three nodes and the cluster
> collapsed. Since Flynn runs on one machine I expected it to work

I'd expect this is by design. In a 3-node system that takes CP out of the CAP
theorem (consistency over availability), you can only lose one node before the
system becomes unavailable. This is because, as far as the remaining node
knows, the other two nodes could still be up but network partitioned off from
it. To prevent a split brain in such a scenario, you need a majority of nodes
to be accessible or else they'll intentionally stop working.

tl;dr: A 3-node cluster with 2 nodes down is not the same thing as a 1-node
cluster.

~~~
hackerboos
Yeah I assumed so. I will re-run my test and kill only one node. I assume any
of the three nodes can go down?

~~~
Titanous
Flynn developer here. This is correct, a three node cluster can withstand loss
of any single host before things start failing.

Also, log shipping and Let's Encrypt support are coming soon.

~~~
hackerboos
Just tested killing a node and it worked great.

------
JamiePrentice
Really like the look of this, feels VERY Digital Ocean-esque from the UI
(which is awesome). As a big fan of DO I'm looking forward to playing with it!

Edit:

One interesting thing I've noticed is that I was charged a dollar for an IP
address that I released after 1 minute and 11 seconds. I'd have assumed that
it would have been by the second as well. However:

fip 209.177.88.125 - 2016/11/07 16:27:08 2016/11/07 16:28:19 0.0197 $1.0000

From pricing: "Billing begins when a new Floating IP is allocated, ends when
it is released. Partial month is treated as a entire month."

~~~
gnepzhao
Hi, sorry about the confusion. We do this just to prevent abuse, e.g. per-
second billing for IP.

PS: I work at Hyper.sh

------
mmastrac
The pricing on this is amazing. It's cheap enough to run a few services that
I'd prefer to keep off my home machines.

How secure are these containers though? I always thought that Linux containers
were not designed to be a guaranteed firewall between multiple tenants.

EDIT: They use their own technology to run docker on "bare metal hypervisors"
\- [https://github.com/hyperhq/hyperd](https://github.com/hyperhq/hyperd).
That's actually pretty cool.

~~~
scprodigy
They don't use Linux container, they use hypervisor-based container (see:
github.com/hyperhq/hyperd). Therefore it is VM-level isolation.

------
funkaster
Interesting, will give it a look. For small container-based projects I've been
using bluemix[1] and it's very simple and cli-friendly. the web dashboard
could use some help, but it works. Definitively light years more simple than
aws or kubernetes for simple projects.

[1]: [https://www.ibm.com/cloud-computing/bluemix/](https://www.ibm.com/cloud-
computing/bluemix/)

------
guptaneil
This is exactly the service I've been looking for: a fast, cheap, and easy
docker deployment service for my personal projects. It'll be interesting to
see this grow, and more importantly, see how they handle security and privacy.

~~~
tra3
I was thinking the same, until I realized that half a gig of ram is $5 which
is what VULTR and DO charge for a full virtualized system. My personal
projects are mostly webapps that require at least a half a gig of ram. What
kinds of personal projects are you working on?

------
vsl
They are spammers. Last week they spammed my email address unused for years
(but still harvestable) write email advertising their product under the
pretense that I'll find it useful "as a build it user" (which OSS project I
indeed used briefly many years ago).

Such poor judgement goes to show company culture. Wouldn't even consider them
for any service after this.

~~~
the_duke
So you are upset because you got a marketing email?

Oh my. You must be very careful with giving your email address to anyone,
then...

~~~
vsl
No, I'm upset because this is SPAM. I did not subscribe to their mailing list,
I did not "give" the address to them to email to. It's a HARVESTED email
address.

Do you have the same dismissive attitude when it comes to viagra spam?

Credit where credit is due, I suppose: somebody from Hyper.sh contacted me,
apologized for lapse of judgment. IOW even they don't agree with you here.

------
zxv
"Hyper is a set of Linux kernel, init process and management tools, able to
virtualize containers to improve their isolation and management in case of
multi-tenant applications, eliminating the need of guest OS and all the
components it brings. Hyper provides safe and fast isolated environments
(virtual machines), on which portable environments (containers) can be easily
scheduled. "[1]

The article[1] links to the hyper.sh site [2], as well as a github repo [3].

[1]
[https://wiki.xenproject.org/wiki/Hyper](https://wiki.xenproject.org/wiki/Hyper)
[2] [https://hyper.sh/](https://hyper.sh/) [3]
[https://github.com/hyperhq/hyperd](https://github.com/hyperhq/hyperd)

------
uniclaude
Wow, very good experience you guys are delivering here! Congratulations on
shipping!

Little question, you guys said you started in Beijing, and that your next
plans are NYC and Europe... Why did you leave Beijing? Didn't the local growth
attract you?

~~~
mrmrcoleman
Hey Uniclaude, we didn't leave Beijing. Still there with people in NYC. We
just decided to open the first AZ in Los Angeles.

------
switz
This is really intriguing and seems like a strong fit for my use-cases. What
are your plans to expand to other datacenters?

Personally, I'd like to see: NYC, Chicago, Germany, Middle East, and Australia

~~~
gnepzhao
Hey, founder kicks in.

Yes, NYC and Europe are our next step. Probably Frankfurt or Amsterdam.

~~~
ohstopitu
A few questions...

1\. If I wanted to launch my own docker service on top of this, would that be
ok?

2\. Any timeline on the Franfurk/Amsterdam data centers?

3\. Policy on DMCA for European data centers?

4\. Thoughts on more storage? (pricing on volume storage - ~100 TB+ or so)

~~~
gnepzhao
1\. Yes, though there is quite some engineering efforts needed (running a
cloud is TOUGH)

2\. In a few months

3\. TBD

4\. Yes, we are looking to expand the DC and add more options.

BTW, our public roadmap:
[https://trello.com/b/7fEwaPRd/roadmap](https://trello.com/b/7fEwaPRd/roadmap)

------
OJFord
Unfortunate name collision with Hyper the terminal emulator, which has already
changed name once...

[https://hyper.is](https://hyper.is)

~~~
Whitestrake
Now we just need a Dockerized application called "Hyper" and you can schedule
Hyper on Hyper from your Hyper window.

------
abhishivsaxena
For anyone looking for easy to use docker hosting, I would heartily recommend
docker cloud(1st node free, then 14$/node/month), along with bare metal
providers like packet.net or scaleaway.

I Have a 8GB/4-core atom based bare metal server running on packet.net for
only 35$. Is running 30+ moderately used containers without any trouble.

Got me off heroku finally!

~~~
cuu508
Do you have a relational database? If yes, how do you manage it? HA,
monitoring, backups?

There seems to be about a gazillion ways to get "some code running somewhere"
but I'm not aware of many budget options for data persistence.

~~~
abhishivsaxena
I don't have any relational database, but couch which also requires the things
you are asking about - HA, clustering, backups etc. I am in process of
launching my new app, so I have thought a lot about it as well. What I came up
with is:

1) Database running inside docker, but using external mounted volume. Packet
has external block storage(14$/month for 50GB high iops version), and you can
configure backups on it ranging from 15m to every week. So that should
completely cover the HA/backup stuff for most apps.

2) For monitoring/logging, the best solution so far seems to be datadog. It
doesn't look very expensive, and seems to have most of the intergations you
can come up with - couch, pgsql, docker, express, slack, github.

Combined it costs me 70$, which is a much better deal than PAaS I can think
of,

Btw, if someone from datadog is reading this thread, your couch integration
seems to be broken.

~~~
irabinovitch1
@abhishivsaxena Ilan from Datadog here. Mind shooting me some details to
ilan@datadog ? Happy to dig into the Couch integration.

------
jayfk
This looks cool, but ~$300 a month for 16GB of ram?

Where am I supposed to run my DB?

~~~
gnepzhao
Price reduction is on the way :)

------
iamdave
%docker in production joke goes here%

No but really, this is a neat concept and the idea of micro instances is
attractive for prototyping.

------
jrk
I'm curious: why is the pricing linear in RAM for the S* and M* types, but
double that for the L* types? L3 = 4xM3, but the pricing is 8xM3. The pricing
is very appealing on the lower end, but much less appealing for the still-
quite-small large end.

------
willcodeforfoo
I tried this a few days ago after [someone here
suggested]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12876472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12876472))
it as a Lambda + containers tool.

I signed up for the trial and was pretty impressed how easy it was to get up
and running. I'm hesitant to use for production-level workloads. As it matures
I think it will be a great platform (and then Amazon, Google, or Digital
Ocean, etc. will acquire it and maybe roll it into their offerings or maybe
kill it.)

------
ch4s3
I wonder is this is better for spinning up low traffic static sites than DO.

~~~
throwawayReply
Why would you want to containerize low traffic sites?

If it's a low traffic site, why not just build a small site and use a cheap
shared host?

~~~
ch4s3
I was imagining a scenario where a site is pretty low traffic 90% of the time
but occasionally has an article hit the front page of HN or a popular reddit
sub.

------
andrewmunsell
Maybe I'm just blind, but when I was looking at Hyper over the weekend I
couldn't figure out whether it was possible to perform the rolling update for
a service to update its environmental variables or other settings that you can
specify when you create the service.

[https://docs.hyper.sh/Reference/CLI/service_rolling_update.h...](https://docs.hyper.sh/Reference/CLI/service_rolling_update.html)

------
beneills
Feature request: allow volumes to be mounted as read-only via, e.g.:

    
    
        hyper run --name mycontainer --volume myvolume:/mnt/point/:ro myimage

------
aioprisan
Is there something like this on top of DigitalOcean/AWS instead? I'd rather
rely on those providers for the hardware and uptime.

~~~
syaz1
Convox for AWS: [https://convox.com/](https://convox.com/)

------
beneills
Feedback: there are empty pages in your docs, e.g.
[https://docs.hyper.sh/Reference/API/2016-04-04%20[Ver.%201.2...](https://docs.hyper.sh/Reference/API/2016-04-04%20\[Ver.%201.23\]/Volume/index.html)

~~~
mrmrcoleman
Thanks!

------
atmosx
What is the best way to deploy a CRUD app? Use MySQL over TLS? Are there any
sort of persistent volumes?

~~~
atmosx
Went through the docs, they have persistent volumes EXT4

------
slig
Let me see if I got this straight:

1\. Hyper.sh is a PaaS running their own open-source stack
[https://hypercontainer.io/](https://hypercontainer.io/) ?

2\. That means that it's possible to host "your own hyper.sh" on AWS or DO?

~~~
gnepzhao
Hi, founder is here.

1\. Yes, our SW is open sourced: github.com/hyperhq 2\. Not really,
Hypercontainer runs on bare-metal, as it uses hypervisors (KVM, Xen)
underneath.

------
zdrummond
Looks really nice.

Given that this is yet another place to run code, I would be very interested
in a third-party security review. The result of that, and any other Certs or
regulator reviews, would strongly define what sort of work loads can be run on
it.

------
beneills
Do you plan to host a container registry? My use case is wanting to build an
image containing SSL server certificates, which I cannot push to, e.g. Docker
Hub.

Being able to do `hyper push myimage` would streamline the process.

~~~
beneills
My solution for the moment is sending my ssl data to a volume, but having
100KiB in a 10GB (minimum) volume feels ugly.

    
    
        tar czf - ssl/ | hyper exec -i 7f0b148b478e bash -c "cd /root && cat - | tar xz"

------
elp
This is really cool. Any idea when you will start offering IPV6 floating ips?

------
q3k
> Amazing Hardware: All our servers are built on powerful Octo-Core machines
> [...]

Doesn't sound so amazing to me (or is just very low density compared to what's
typically done with the current Xeon lineup).

------
luisrudge
zeit also has super simple dockerfile support with `now`:
[https://zeit.co/blog/now-dockerfile](https://zeit.co/blog/now-dockerfile)

------
merb
> L2 PRIVATE NETWORK

I'm pretty sure they mean Layer 3, I mean the effort to have a SDN
network/VPLS and reconfigure routes, etc for __every __client seems to be too
off for me.

------
peregrine
This is pretty cool. I would also love to see a "micro" instance with more
cores but keep the lower memory.

~~~
teaearlgraycold
That pretty much never happens in hosting. Because CPU cores are the more
limited resource on these machines, you'd end up being charged the same if you
opted for less RAM since they wouldn't be able to put too many other customers
on the same box.

------
tapirl
Looks like a competitor of Google App Engine with much lower price (but GAE
provides 28 free compute hours per day).

------
fiatjaf
Are you sure network is free? Because if I host IPFS it will consume all the
network you have available.

~~~
zorked
My question as well. This doesn't look like something that will have a long
life - and that uncertainty is bad.

------
tester8453
Ok, how the heck do I view how much credit I have. Why is this so difficult.

~~~
tester8453
Can you please add a tab that says billing or something.

~~~
imeoer
Thanks, we have improved it, you can find the menu by clicking your avatar on
console.

------
WordyMcWordface
Seems a bit expensive compared with the cheapest VPS/OpenVZ setups around.

~~~
alauda
The bigger sizes? Yes, but the small ones work pretty sweet. And the per-
second billing!

~~~
WordyMcWordface
Yeah, per second billing is nice. I can see this working where you want to
change/test lots of containers briefly.

~~~
res0nat0r
The only type of service which seems comparable is Joyent and hyper seems to
be a bit cheaper.

[https://www.joyent.com/pricing](https://www.joyent.com/pricing)

------
Untit1ed
Are there any plans for autoscaling groups like in K8S?

~~~
gnepzhao
Check
[https://docs.hyper.sh/Feature/container/service.html](https://docs.hyper.sh/Feature/container/service.html).

Kind of similar to LB+ReplicationSet in K8S, not automated scaling yet. But
will do.

------
jeisc
what kind of payments are accepted?

~~~
gnawux
Currently, hyper.sh supports credit card backed by stripe.com

~~~
syaz1
Any plan for PayPal?

